# If you could be any height ?



## bcfclee27

*How tall would you be ?*​
5'8" - 5'10"4210.85%5'11" - 6'9825.32%6'1" - 6'3"16642.89%6'4" +8120.93%


----------



## bcfclee27

If you could choose to be any height, how tall would you be ?

Apologies if this has been done before !


----------



## bcfclee27

Im going with 6'4" + as always wanted to be huge.


----------



## Paul1436114510

im 6ft2", seems about perfect height, bigger than most people but not a giant so i dont impose myself on other people.


----------



## oggy1992

im 6'1 with 5 years left to grow i want to be about 6'5 itll be sweet lol


----------



## justdiscovering

am 6,3 and hate it wish i was shorter 5,9-5,10


----------



## bcfclee27

im 28 and 5'11" so am not really expecting to grow anymore - Doh !!!

suppose 5'11" aint too bad tho.


----------



## bcfclee27

justdiscovering said:


> am 6"3 and hate it wish i was shorter 5,9-5,10


 Id love to be 6'3" - why do you hate being that tall mate ?


----------



## Paul1436114510

justdiscovering said:


> am 6,3 and hate it wish i was shorter 5,9-5,10


why would you want to be shorter? most lads i know that are short hate it, and i know most ladies like tall lads


----------



## oggy1992

justdiscovering said:


> am 6,3 and hate it wish i was shorter 5,9-5,10


i dont see why you would want to be any shorter the only reason i would wanna be small again is so that i could get under the barrier at a ball pit lol

it was amazing being like 7 those long days at alphabet zoo lol


----------



## justdiscovering

tall = harder work to look good with muscle,opening a can of worms with that statement but just how i see it for me personally,but hasten to say that doesnt make me right.


----------



## FGT

I'm bang on 6' but 6'3" weekends in some killer heels!!

Voted for 6'1"-6'3" as always wanted to say "i'm 6 2" has a nice ring to it i think.


----------



## Surferph34

5' 5" and wouldn't want to be any taller.


----------



## Guest

id want to be 6'3 odd


----------



## Littleluke

I'm 5ft 7, There isn't even an option for that!! Perfect height


----------



## Lost Soul

4 11" to make my willy look like it belongs to the correct body

Failing that, any height which would not attract attention either way


----------



## bcfclee27

Littleluke said:


> I'm 5ft 7, There isn't even an option for that!! Perfect height


 Ha Ha sorry bout that mate - first poll ive done didnt put much thought into it - sorry if any offence caused !!!


----------



## chrisj22

5ft 11 is perfectly fine for me, thanks


----------



## dru0111

I'm 6'3'' and like the fact its taller than average but it is damn hard to fill my frame!


----------



## cellaratt

5'6 wouldn't want it any other way...I very seldom have to duck and I don't mind climbing...however I can't vote in your poll


----------



## dmcc

I'm 6'2" and actually one of the shorter men in my family. But I wouldn't have it any other way. I'm just glad that I'm in proportion, as you do see loads of tall guys who are very (very) skinny and it's just not right...


----------



## Inggasson

I'm 5'8" and would love to be just over 6ft... maybe 6'1" or 6'2"? Wishful thinking...


----------



## nathanlowe

Im 6ft and the tallest in my family.

Hoping to gain another few inches.

Its harder, we have to squat down furthur then you short ****s haha.


----------



## Inggasson

Ass to Grass is Ass to Grass, mate  LOL


----------



## billydowlingrei

My brother is 6'8" and found it pretty hard to fill his frame. He's like the freak of the family because he's head and shoulders above everyone, other than my late Grandfather who rivalled him at 6'6"

Me? I'm 5'9" and perfectly happy with that. It seems just right.

Billy


----------



## nathanlowe

Inggasson said:


> Ass to Grass is Ass to Grass, mate  LOL


No its not at all.

If your 6 ft 6, **** to grass is going to be going furthur down then somebody who is 5ft 6.

And because where bigger we have longer arms so have to push furthur on bench etc.


----------



## Longshanks

I'm 6'4 and wouldn't want to be any other height.


----------



## donggle

i think a bodybuilding height is good around 5'10. but i've always wanted to be 7ft tall weighing 25stone. ripped to the bone. imagine it, sickening.


----------



## dmcc

I'm sure if you were 7ft tall and 25 stone you'd look skinny put next to the likes of James L, Branch Warren and Lee Priest.

Now 7ft and 30 stone...


----------



## ~The~Prodigy~

5'10 here, however I would love to hit 6ft, but i'm happy with my height.


----------



## Precious

I'm only 4' 11 but always wished I was taller another foot would have done me. I wouldn't have to ask anyone to pass me things from the top shelf when i'm shopping for instance. Even my 12 year old is bigger than me and my brother is 6 foot. I must admitt I do like tall guys even though im small though.


----------



## warren

im 5'10'', but thats a decent height for me fighting at 155lbs (70kg) i have a longer reach than most my oposition


----------



## Da Goon

I'm 6'5 but would prefer to be 6'2.


----------



## notorious1990

bang on 6' 

i wouldnt want to be anything else.


----------



## Guest

I am 5ft8 in my socks making me a good height for packing on size and not being overly short. In my "custom" shoes i am 5ft11 which means i walk around at a decent height. :lol:


----------



## diaita

quote=Con;496678]I am 5ft8 in my socks making me a good height for packing on size and not being overly short. In my "custom" shoes i am 5ft11 which means i walk around at a decent height. :lol:


----------



## paulo

im 5ft11 ,qite happy with that,look stocky at 200lb most folk thinkim 15-16st but am only 14


----------



## ah24

I'm 5'6

Not bothered at all though if I had to pick any height, probably 5'9 - 5'10?


----------



## Littleluke

I'm 203lbs at 5ft 7 which wouldn't look like nothing if I was over 6 ft LOL!


----------



## Tinytom

5'7

Most of the top bbers are that height.

DOesnt bother me about my height really unless Im at the supermarket buying porn mags.

DOesnt affect my success with women or bodybuilding or dragging some 6 foot wannabe ganagsta out of a club.


----------



## Littleluke

> *5'7*
> 
> Most of the top bbers are that height.
> 
> DOesnt bother me about my height really unless Im at the supermarket buying porn mags.
> 
> DOesnt affect my success with women or bodybuilding or dragging some 6 foot wannabe ganagsta out of a club.


Thats made my day 

And the wannabe gangsta comment LOL! I'd love to see that. We need you at Club 8 in Portsmouth mate.. It is absolutely full of them.


----------



## 2tpaul

i want to be like the ****ing hulk, nah, im 6'0 and pretty happy with it


----------



## Captain Hero

im 5 ft 9 and happy with it. There is no one I would rather be other than myself


----------



## Carlos5879

Im 6'6 and love that only im 265 lbs and still dont look huge though. 120 kgs is alot to lug around aswell


----------



## Fabion Drivenne

5"9..id be 7"4 if ma willy was on ma head - 'eaahhhhh:thumb:


----------



## Ollie B

At 5ft 10 I cant complain. Im happy


----------



## Guest

I'm 5ft 4 n a blob, can be embarrasing with D as she's 15 and taller :lol:


----------



## phantom51red

Im 5,10 .......prob about 6,2 hmm it might be possible with some of these shoes ye get lol


----------



## JackStewart

erm bout 9ft

nah im happy with my height 5.10


----------



## pea head

im 5 11 happy with that


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

I am 6 foot 3, I would like to be 6 foot 6


----------



## willsey4

Im 6ft 2". For ideal bodybuilding height I would say 6ft but thats just me


----------



## dan-mel

im 6ft 2" its crap for putting size on because you look nearly the same after you put a stone on lol But i woudn't want to be any shorter. would rather be a few inch taller maby 6ft 5 or something but im 16 so theres time yet. Im just going to have to eat like mad to fill out.


----------



## doylejlw

5'9 and happy with that wouldnt wanna be tall


----------



## tom0311

5'10" and happy as I am, rather be stocky than lanky


----------



## MissBC

quite happy with my height tbh, means i get to wear really high heels and still not be taller than barry


----------



## BLUTOS

I'm six four, and size 13 feet, I wish that I could just go into a normal store n buy clothes lol

So five foot ten would be a cool height to be.


----------



## QBall

5'5".. would love to be 5 foot ten.

Pretty sure im shrinking too.


----------



## scout

im 6 4, used to hate it at 14 stone, feels better at 17 stone 8, i wouldnt change my height anymore, the game is to change weight and shape


----------



## Earl-Hickey

I'm 6'1" and I wouldnt want to be anything else, 5'10-6'1" and im happy i think


----------



## coll_gt4

am 5 11 cant complain


----------



## TprLG

What the hey!? I am 5'3" and I wouldn't change it :tongue:


----------



## Jungle

I'd like to be 2 feet tall for a day


----------



## WRT

I'm 5'9", would like another inch but wouldn't we all:whistling:


----------



## markpep

im 5'11 happy with that tbf...


----------



## mal

5-11


----------



## sthelensboy1989

im 5ft11 now but as every guy knows them little extra inches makes alot of difference ;P .. i want to be bout 6ft2


----------



## bluesteel

im 6 ft 4 and i think its about spot on.

if someone said they could make you wake up tomorrow being 8 foot tall and 30 stone of ripped muscle would you do it? youd be some kind of freak but you would be famous and im pretty sure youd be UFC champion and worlds strongest man.


----------



## justincjoe

6ft 2 and happy with it used to hate it when i was younger and at school because i allways stood out in a crowd


----------



## JB74

5ft 8 for me maybe just another inch or two lol


----------



## TIMMY_432

Littleluke said:


> I'm 5ft 7, There isn't even an option for that!! Perfect height


Snap  I wouldn't look as hench if I was any taller lol


----------



## bigalbib

I"m 6"- 3" , stopped growing when i was 14...


----------



## Earl-Hickey

bluesteel said:


> im 6 ft 4 and i think its about spot on.
> 
> *if someone said they could make you wake up tomorrow being 8 foot tall and 30 stone of ripped muscle would you do it? youd be some kind of freak but you would be famous and im pretty sure youd be UFC champion and worlds strongest man.*


No way, good luck finding a girlfriend if your that size


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I'd want to be 10ft can you imagine someone anyone trying it on with you

Height: 10ft

Weight: 380lbs

B.F: 10% :thumb:


----------



## round 2

5"10 same as dorian yates.........And that about where the comparison stops:lol:


----------



## gumballdom

im 6ft 1 when i walk around town i feel like average height, wouldnt mind being 6ft 4 as you're tall enough to stand out but not too tall that you have to start ducking under doors etc.


----------



## StephenC

5'8 and wouldnt change it, happy as i am


----------



## bry1990

6ft 2, which i am.


----------



## Raptor

Im 6ft but would like an extra inch or two


----------



## t hall gym

id like to be 6ft im 5ft11 but it doesnt have the same ring to it i just say im 6ft


----------



## WillOdling

I'm 6ft 4 and love being tall


----------



## R11cky

im 6 feet tall happy


----------



## Lou

I have been 5'7 and a wee bit and then I was measured by the Doc to find I have shrunk to 5'6"....but all in all not unhappy with that.

So earlier this year I came in at 5'6" and 14.5stone or 1.68 and 94kg.....rollin' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt 1

It would be kind of cool to be 7ft and BUILT, but only for a few days, then it would become a pain I should imagine!

5ft10 at the moment, I think I will reach 6ft, that would be good! So yeah, 6ft ish

In terms of bodybuilding, I think 5ft8-5ft10 is ideal.


----------



## XL

5'8" - 5'10".


----------



## Malibu

im 6 1


----------



## Chris17

I'm 6'3, but I would love to be 7ft + I would get so much attention! however I'm more than happy with my current height especially as I'm only 17


----------



## El Ricardinho

im 5'10.5. wouldnt change it.


----------



## gav-d

I'm 6ft 2" and only weigh 12 stone at the moment. trying to fill it out though so i guess i would say i like my height how it is


----------



## TprLG

I'd be thew same height I am now. 5'3''


----------



## dawson2k5

6 ft 3" for me, wouldnt wanna be any smaller, but if i had me ideal height id be 6ft 6" but then id also be 24st of pure muscle lol


----------



## Guest

Im 6ft 5 always liked being tall


----------



## Guest

5.10 or 5.11... not sure... I'd say i'm happy with my hight, because I like being able to drive any size car i buy comfortably, plus if too tall, most beds be too small.

And I like defo small women, so if i was too tall... it be a problem doing them doggy, lol


----------



## Exercise

Would love to be around 6ft. Probably no chance as everyone in my family is small except my grampa who was 6ft 2


----------



## rfc

I'm 5'11", would like to be about 6'2", taller than average but not a giant.


----------



## quinn85

im 6'2, which is a bit naff, its too close to 6foot. 6'4 would be lovely


----------



## madmanc89

6'2" :thumb:


----------



## Musashi

I'm 5ft 8" but would prefer to be around 6ft as then I would be able to have a BMW R1200 GS Adventure as they fit taller people better!


----------



## CoffeeFiend

Im 6''4' would prefer to be about 6, mabye 5''11', most chicks around here 5''2' im going to do myself a knee injury..


----------



## kac

im 5.5" and only 45 so still some growing to do :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Conscript

My height...  ....6'4....and drop dead gorgeous :tongue:


----------



## pudj

justdiscovering said:


> tall = harder work to look good with muscle,opening a can of worms with that statement but just how i see it for me personally,but hasten to say that doesnt make me right.


know what you mean Im 6'2"


----------



## laurie g

6 foot and i am perfectly Happy with that


----------



## thetong6969

5f5 will do

oh i am lol

happy down here as i am(funny when on doors a lot didn't see me tilll they got thrown out lo)(respect to all doorman )


----------



## boro62

Im 6'5 and have been since i was about 7 years old i think, god it sucks, all i'm good for is (can u pass that off the top shelf) in supermarkets. I'd rather be about 5'11, then i could stand up to have sex lol.


----------



## crampy

I chose exactly what i am and that 6'4  just need to fill out more now


----------



## Ts23

Surferph34 said:


> 5' 5" and wouldn't want to be any taller.


much brown stuff round ur lips ??? cause i smell bull ****


----------



## deep85

see tbh im 5ft 6 and although id like to be taller there is no feelig more satisfying than lifting weights which the 6ft 4 guys in the gym cant shift! But im a good looking buff 5ft 6 so im alright haha if was a 5 ft 6 bald skiny **** id probs have the rope up before i was 20 lol!


----------



## laurie g

if i could be any height i would be 10mm so then i could sneak under closed doors, aha no one thought of that the possibilities would be endless.


----------



## spudsy

I'm 6ft 1 and i'm happy with that, I was this height at 16 and thought i'd grow loads more but just seemed to stop growing.... upwards anyway


----------



## Djibril

im 6'4,8" and im fine with it to be honest, im weighting 240 right now so i dont really know where the hell im gonna be fitting if i get up to 270-280 one day i mean Car/Clothe wise, thats the only bad part plus i wear size 50 Shoes , a Foot Poll would be good too, i would like to wear 47-48 at top


----------



## -AC-

im 6 foot 4 and am pretty happy there. i guess people just get used to their height.

heres a question, if you could become super massive, like 8 foot tall and 25 stone of ripped muscle would you do it? say a genie said he could make you like that tomorrow. you would i guess be a total freak but it would be awesome to be that insane looking in another way. if you were good at sports you could destroy most people in contact sports.


----------



## BoxerJay

I'm 6ft 5, wish I was a bit shorter tbh

(I don't really, but it's so hard to bulk up and not look like a lampost)


----------



## Barker

I'm 6'1 at the minute, another inch or two would be nice, but i don't mind my height really. Being taller would just make it harder to look bigger!


----------



## dugger

I read something when I was 17 (26 yrs ago) that the human skeleton performed best under stress at 5'11" or something - so it's good job I'm that tall!


----------



## TECH

I'm 5'7 and would love to be bang on 6'0. I've made my peace though and whenever I think 'man I wish I was at least a few inches taller' I try to think 'yeah but at least I'm not a few inches shorter'.


----------



## Hayesy

6 foot odd would be cool!!

5'9 i am


----------



## gashead88

Paul said:


> why would you want to be shorter? most lads i know that are short hate it, and i know most ladies like tall lads


not really i'm 5'5 and i love it cus my genetics are brilliant for gaining and holding muscle, and nearly every women i've been with is taller than me, were all the same height in bed mate ;-)


----------



## kingdale

alot taller my height let me down goalkeeping


----------



## eezy1

6`2 but id like to be 6`5


----------



## Redbeard85

I would just like to be over 6foot!!


----------



## Tommy10

6 foot , wanna be5'9


----------



## F.M.J

I'm 6'4" wouldn't drop an inch and would hate to be 6'5" (hate odd numbers). Taller is better, just you lot wait when I step on stage one day and shadow your whole short ar$e presence on stage!


----------



## misshayley

I'm 5'7 which i think is a decent height for a girl  on a guy my perfect height is 6'3 I love real tall guys


----------



## DoubleXL-

I'm 6 ft 7, up until about 2 years ago I used to hate it. Wouldn't change it for the world now though!


----------



## Loveleelady

im 5'4/5'5 perfect height for me - would hate be taller

tall men... woot woo


----------



## Paul R

I'm 6'1" tall, wouldn't want to be any shorter!


----------



## murphy2010

im 6ft, would love to be about 6ft3 or 4


----------



## K-Rod

I'm 6'5" and it's pretty cool being tall, has it's advantages and disadvantages.

One question for all the 6'4 plus guys - where do you buy your jeans from???


----------



## Ste7n

I'm surprised that 6"1 to 6"3 is so popular, I'm 6"2 and would prefer to be shorter lol 6ft would prob be my ideal choice...


----------



## Sambuca

im about 6,2 and although it would be easier to be smaller for BB purposes i like my height.


----------



## K1NGCA1N

K-Rod said:


> I'm 6'5" and it's pretty cool being tall, has it's advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> One question for all the 6'4 plus guys - where do you buy your jeans from???


I'm 6'6" and I love being tall, but your right it does have disadvantages. You hit the nail on the head there buddy clothes shopping is a real bstard. I have a 36" inside leg and gorilla arms so I can't be too picky when shopping, I've just got to try and find something that fits. Shorts and tshirt always an easy option but not in the winter. I recently went to Jacamo in liverpool one, they have some decent stuff there.


----------



## K-Rod

K1NGCA1N said:


> I'm 6'6" and I love being tall, but your right it does have disadvantages. You hit the nail on the head there buddy clothes shopping is a real bstard. I have a 36" inside leg and gorilla arms so I can't be too picky when shopping, I've just got to try and find something that fits. Shorts and tshirt always an easy option but not in the winter. I recently went to Jacamo in liverpool one, they have some decent stuff there.


Nice one, I'll check em out mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## K1NGCA1N

Be careful of ordering any tops. Jacamo XL or XXL are not the same as normal shops. I bought a XXL T shirt but when I got it home I was like a fvcking tent, check out the chest size, you can buy their stuff on line. Its a great feeling fitting into a size L, I have a 50" chest and that is the first time I have worn a large size tshirt in years!


----------



## ed220

Well im 6ft and quite happy with it.


----------



## 2004mark

I'm a touch over 6 foot, but would prefer to be 6' 3"-4". Height seems to be pretty important on most girls wish list.


----------



## WillOdling

K-Rod said:


> I'm 6'5" and it's pretty cool being tall, has it's advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> One question for all the 6'4 plus guys - where do you buy your jeans from???


I'm 6ft 4 I find Italian jeans the best fit, makes like Armani or Martinique have a long leg. If you like chinos barbour do good sizes for taller people


----------



## anabolik

Hmmm I'm 5'7 and wouldn't want to be any other height tbh. Where the fvck is my option on the poll??


----------



## Hartman

Loveleelady said:


> im 5'4/5'5 perfect height for me - would hate be taller
> 
> tall men... woot woo


Funsized? Hehe 

I'm 5'11... Kinda feel like I'm in land of the giants here... Either that or you all got your platforms on!


----------



## achilles88

6ft 3 is perfect height, shame i stopped at 5ft 8, hope my lads grow to be tall


----------



## Matt 1

DoubleXL- said:


> I'm 6 ft 7, up until about 2 years ago I used to hate it. Wouldn't change it for the world now though!


youre on ogre

(wouldnt say that face to face mind! ) hahaha :whistling: :lol:


----------



## DoubleXL-

Matt 1 said:


> youre on ogre
> 
> (wouldnt say that face to face mind! ) hahaha :whistling: :lol:


haha no you'd say it to my chest! :whistling:


----------



## Matt 1

DoubleXL- said:


> haha no you'd say it to my chest! :whistling:


behind a 2 way mirror which is also bullet proof :lol:


----------



## MattGriff

bluesteel said:


> im 6 ft 4 and i think its about spot on.
> 
> if someone said they could make you wake up tomorrow being 8 foot tall and 30 stone of ripped muscle would you do it? youd be some kind of freak but you would be famous and im pretty sure youd be UFC champion and *worlds strongest man*.


No you wouldn't; your power ratio at 8ft would be well down given people like Thor and Brian Shaw are over 30st and 6'9 and 6'8 respectively.


----------



## supermancss

Tall is the way forward, 6'5" and happy. Clonk my head every so often but its always.a talking point. If I had a pound every time omeone has asked how tall I was ... Also loveleelady likes tall blokes so that's sorted then !


----------



## welsh lad

im 6'3 but i stopped growing at fifteen my dad is 6'7 and he hates being that tall


----------



## Huntingground

Top strongmen are all now monsters. 7' at 35 stone for me.


----------



## Jay Walker

6ft 2 and a half, wouldnt want to be any taller.


----------



## Blinkey

I am 6ft 4 inches. But my wife is 6ft so all the kids are really tall and it makes it that bit harder to tell them off.


----------



## harryalmighty

6ft with the right shoes on.. 5'11 no shoes. decent height not too tall not too short


----------



## silver

im 6'1 and i would love to be shorter... 5'10ish as theres a guy in my gym. hes 5'5ish. hes about 20lb lighter than me when we're both lean but he looks twice my size on pics. im also alot stronger. but then again i feel good being over 6ft


----------



## BigMitchh

I'm 6'4. I like my height just wish I was wider built. I've gained 5st since I've started lifting but still think I barely look like I lift. Ah well, in another 5st time i'll look like a beast


----------



## johnnya

5 10 perfect wouldnt change it


----------



## Xelibrium

10" would be nice


----------



## Riddar

6ft 3/4 here.

Wish I was 6ft 1 or even 6ft so I don't look as narrow. Big frame to fill :angry:


----------



## mygym-mytemple

6'4" now I'd like to be a height that doesn't give me back ache all the sodden time! 6'2" may be enough


----------



## eezy1

i`d be 6`5

currently 6`1 1/2 to 6`2 on a good day. bad posture :tongue:


----------



## thinkinht

Either a 7' freak or 5'6 à la Lee Priest.

5'9 so average :/ average sucks,


----------



## Target

I'm 6'2 already but I'd love to be 6'5+ and still be as interested in bodybuilding as I am now. Don't see many guys that tall and into the gym too


----------



## Keeks

I used to want to be taller, (am 5'2") but I don't mind so much being a short a$$ any more.


----------



## Bora

im 5'8 and i think thats a good height for me  so wouldnt change


----------



## DutchTony

6'4"

280 pounds

6% body fat

:thumb:


----------



## GGLynch89

I am 5'10" I feel short, would love to be about 6'2"


----------



## Dan94

Dead on 6 foot for me.


----------



## dazwhite

I'm actually 6ft2 but always wished I was taller. When I was a baby, a doctor told my parents that I would probably be 6ft4. They told me this as a child so I always felt a little bit cheated that I didn't grow those extra 2 inches!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm 5'8 and having endured sooooo many delightful jokes from my family about being a dwarf for the last 30 odd years  ....I'd like to be 5'10 or 6ft dead. Haven't quite decided which.


----------



## nWo

I'm 6' 1.5", wouldn't change my height even if I could. Maybe I'd give or take .5 inches just for easier writing.


----------



## 222

im 6" 2 and still look short in some clubs ( i dont know where all these freaks come from )

ideal 6" 5 beast lol!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

I'm 6ft on the nose, 5'8 was a great height for the little while I was there


----------



## eezy1

6`1 and a half but id just chuck another "1.5 on at 6`3


----------



## Gary29

I'm happy with 6ft3.


----------



## wibble

5ft 9 but I wish I was smaller as a girl, even my friends tell me to wear flats on a night out as they are all quite short, plus blokes seem to hate girls that tower above them (only one of my male colleagues is taller than me the rest are shorter and they all hate it)


----------



## WilsonR6

About 500 ft tall, but with my 5ft9 persons penis so I could still have sex with you little normal humans

Then I can just squish everyone I don't like, like little ants. What you gonna do put me in jail? Sounds like an exciting film


----------



## JBrittan

Im 5.10, id love to be 6.1/2

Seems like everyone is taller than me ha


----------



## Dan the mann

Im about 5.7 or 5.8 id love to be about 2 inches taller i turned 21 this week do you think it possible googe i giving mixeld results its just im taller thn my girlfriend but whens shes wearing heels shes about n inch taller. Any chance lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

5'9 think I've stopped growing. Would like to hit 5'10 tho ha


----------



## purplemule

5'11 or 6'


----------



## Kristina

I'm 5'8" and wouldn't want to change; not too short and not too tall; particularly important for wearing killer heels and still being shorter than a guy. I reckon nice proportions for a bit of muscle on my frame without looking too stubby...


----------



## gymlady

kristina said:


> I'm 5'8" and wouldn't want to change; not too short and not too tall; particularly important for wearing killer heels and still being shorter than a guy. I reckon nice proportions for a bit of muscle on my frame without looking too stubby...


im 5'8 too !  wouldnt wanna change it . had an ex was shorter than me and he didnt alllow me to wear any heels lal


----------



## Guest

6/1.5 maybe 6/2 and at 17st. Still feel slim.

Like to be 6/3 @ 18st


----------



## gaz90

Im 5'6, would love to be 5'10.

used to been much smaller than everyone though, be weird to be even normal height!

oh and i have a fear of tall women :whistling:


----------



## DaveCW

im 6.5

It's ok but you will struggle a bit to add size.


----------



## nealo

Im 6ft (in the middle) Priceys about 7 ****ing foot, id hate to be that tall!!!


----------



## SwAn1

I'm happy with 6 foot 4 not silly tall and not dwarf like; sub six foot. I'd would have hated to wait until I was in my late teens until I could go on all the rides at Alton Towers


----------



## BettySwallocks

5ft 8in  sucks been a short ar5e

6ft would do nicely


----------



## Lighty02

I'm 6ft 7in would like to be 6ft 2in


----------



## Guest

Im 5ft11. Im happy with that. Wouldnt want to be tall and thin.


----------



## Angerfist

I'm 5'11" and would like to be 6'4"-6'5"


----------



## husaberg

am about 6' 3 but voted 6'5+..no point getting any smaller besides i love being big ..would much prefer to be a big unit rather than a small one


----------



## Armitage Shanks

6' 5 and lovin it!


----------



## mrwright

Im about 6 2 an id like to be 5 10/11 ish

Gets ****in annoying being asked to reach things all the time


----------



## stuart.s

I am 5ft 6, sucks being so short... IM not greedy i would be happy with 5ft 10


----------



## Stormborn91

I'm 5ft2 (and a half) I'd love to grow about 3 inches... although the midget jokes my daughter comes out with are funny :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

Would love to be exactly 6 foot tall just the perfect hight


----------



## Venom

6ft, wouldn't want to be anything else as it's very aesthetically pleasing. However in clubs id want to be 6ft 3 haha.


----------



## Venom

Earl-Hickey said:


> No way, good luck finding a girlfriend if your that size


Khal Drogo brah. Gets any girl he wants.


----------



## DutchTony

nealo said:


> View attachment 155996
> 
> 
> Im 6ft (in the middle) Priceys about 7 ****ing foot, id hate to be that tall!!!


Who the fvck is Pricey???


----------



## Huntingground

DutchTony said:


> Who the fvck is Pricey???


Is that MM on left?

BTW, I would want to be as tall as poss.


----------



## DutchTony

Huntingground said:


> Is that MM on left?
> 
> BTW, I would want to be as tall as poss.


Lol I don't know who any of these people are :confused1:


----------



## Huntingground

DutchTony said:


> Lol I don't know who any of these people are :confused1:


David Price/Martin Murray, both great boxers.


----------



## DutchTony

Huntingground said:


> David Price/Martin Murray, both great boxers.


Lol thanks. It all makes sense now. The pic shows 3 blokes standing together and nealo talks about "Pricey". It sounded like he was his mate or some bloke down the pub.....


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

5'92 Would like to be 5'10 lol. I swear my bodys teasing me SO CLOSE.


----------



## Quintillius

Currently 5ft8/172cm and have always been the shortest guy in my social groups... got me feeling like Frodo standing next to Gandalf :crying:

My ideal height would be 5ft11-6ft... such is life


----------



## KentLad

I am 5'10" now and would love to be just a couple of extra inches taller.


----------



## Fortunatus

5ft 8 and a bit  would love to be 6ft!


----------



## nealo

DutchTony said:


> Lol thanks. It all makes sense now. The pic shows 3 blokes standing together and nealo talks about "Pricey". It sounded like he was his mate or some bloke down the pub.....


haha yeah pricey is the tall one on the right i thought you might have twigged who i was on about saying hes a giant! lol.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

im 5,11". would be nice to grow an extra inch just so i could say i was 6 foot.


----------



## FlashUK

Im 5' 9 which isnt too bad I suppose but literally all my mates are 6+ so i always feel like a short ****. Id like to be 6'1 6'2 ideally.


----------



## andyebs

im 5,7 so put 5,8 like who i am


----------



## Fletch68

Seven feet and one inch.


----------



## Sway12

I'm 6'1 but wouldnt mind being 6'3


----------



## Kristina

This poll is redundant if it includes both men and women haha.. - I voted 5'8" because that's my height and I like it ... if I was a bloke, I'd definitely want to be 6'4" and over. I'd be a badass jacked up BEAST. :thumb:


----------



## ryda

I'm 6"3 I think if I was shorter I'd have better legs


----------



## Shawrie

kristina said:


> This poll is redundant if it includes both men and women haha.. - I voted 5'8" because that's my height and I like it ... if I was a bloke, I'd definitely want to be 6'4" and over. I'd be a badass jacked up BEAST. :thumb:


Its not all its cracked up to be.lol


----------



## Kristina

Shawrie said:


> Its not all its cracked up to be.lol


Yes it is. All my boyfriends have all been as follows: 6'3, 6'4, 6'5 and then 6'4 - height is one of the most attractive things to me but I know that sometimes if you're tall and have bad luck with genetics and end up super skinny and lanky, that can be rubbish... but none of them ^ were haha.. so I'd definitely be one of the ones with awesome jacked up genetics. That plus the height makes you hot as ****.

In fact - looking at your avi, you've got beast genetics haha... don't know what you're complaining about!


----------



## Shawrie

SOLD, ok i lied.lol


----------



## Shawrie

i F***ing love it!!!!!


----------



## naturalun

Quite happy at 7.5" tbh...

Oh sht erm 5"9 I mean..


----------



## Dan TT

Ideally i'd be like 6"4......i'm 5"11, bout 6"0 with shoes but still a shrimp


----------



## Sway12

One thing that always shocks me is the amount of **** women are allowed to talk about short men, like its somehow socially acceptable, but if your a guy and you point out a womans weight, something which is CHANGEABLE, you are labelled a pig, sexist etc. Dat feminist logic


----------



## sneeky_dave

Sway12 said:


> One thing that always shocks me is the amount of **** women are allowed to talk about short men, like its somehow socially acceptable, but if your a guy and you point out a womans weight, something which is CHANGEABLE, you are labelled a pig, sexist etc. Dat feminist logic


Dem bishes with extenda-legs?


----------



## eezy1

i`d add 2 inches :laugh:


----------



## bigchickenlover

Im a happy 5"11 men always want a lil more though


----------

